# AVATARS with Other Members Wives



## charley (Apr 1, 2013)

Using avatars with other members Wives or Family photo's ain't cool,why bring innocent people into our AG Hate fest....if I saw some one mocking my wife or children's picture in a public forum I'd want to kill that mother fucker...Post each others pic, no problem, we're showing less & less respect for each other. E-fighting may be fun for some but draw the line when it comes to Families....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 1, 2013)

charley said:


> Using avatars with other members Wives or Family photo's ain't cool,why bring innocent people into our AG Hate fest....if I saw some one mocking my wife or children's picture in a public forum I'd want to kill that mother fucker...Post each other pic, no problem, we're showing less & less respect for each other. E-fighting may be fun for some but draw the line when it comes to Families....




The man has a very valid point...this is how shit turns from a semi-innocent forum humor to a testostore fueled manslaughter.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

Ag is starting to go to hell


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

well...its azza...he talks about sex with children....ya know I don't realy support banning...but the things he does...the fact he doesn't workout and never will...the azza joke has been run into the ground....he is just a spamming troll


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good post.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

also forgot....azza made a challenge...he said if he lost he was gone...of course he lost...still here


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 1, 2013)

??? Is this not where I come to view nude pics of y'all's bitches? Some fuckin body is on thin ice


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest, I was either expecting some good Sil photo shopped pics of some of y'all's cum dumpsters OORRR..... Maybe some cartoons with the guy from the Avatar movie lhjo to the pics of mrs KOS with the candy cane in her butt..... Very disappointed in you Jews


----------



## SheriV (Apr 1, 2013)

this is kind of an internet rule isn't it?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 1, 2013)

Said wife sticks things in her ass on video so her husband can post it to win free gears.  Do you think either one of them gives a fuck about her pic being used as an avatar?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

you think we didn't have fun doing that stuff....we did stuff that we wanted and happened to take pictures of it...


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

everytime azza lost or didnt keep his word he was just joking,

everything azza claimed he cant back up is real, he just doesnt have a camera,

azza is a man of his word or is he just joking about that also?


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

Every day there's a new dumbass pointless thread about someone threatening someone else or talking shit. Doesn't it get old? Seriously wtf


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

what are we supposed to post?


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

Shit by all means call someone out that's lying about shit to try and be a badass online. But when people are talking about beating eachothers asses when we all know the shits not gonna happen or family's get brought into it that's just dumb as hell


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what are we supposed to post?



Cawk pics... Duh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

I rekon they should change the name of this sub forum....I mean its my wife...it would piss her off...but fact is she knows just like I do...that he is a piece of scum with no life...id put a months pay on her beating the shit out of him if the opportunity arose


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

When families get brought into it its just crossing a line. And I'd pay big bucks to watch her beat his ass just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

shes broken my nose and and blacked my eyes sparring....with me obviously protecting her...but azza isn't a 1/4 the man I am....she would make him cry...he knows it


----------



## SheriV (Apr 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> cawk pics... Duh




duh!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 1, 2013)

SheriV said:


> duh!



I love you!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Every day there's a new dumbass pointless thread about someone threatening someone else or talking shit. Doesn't it get old? Seriously wtf


Don't read it. There's shit programs on tv everyday I just change the channel pretty simple concept.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

The avi was as a direct result of threats against my wife, and the tool that changes my avi and my sig?s, dont change my settings and i will stop, its that fucking simple tool heads.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

just remember KOS YOU disrespected her and posted pics, some tasteless, so you knowingly brought her to AG, also google KOS?s wife and she comes up, so blame google or back the fuck off me.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> Said wife sticks things in her ass on video so her husband can post it to win free gears.  Do you think either one of them gives a fuck about her pic being used as an avatar?


I got a fresh pocketfull of candy canes...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> The avi was as a direct result of threats against my wife, and the tool that changes my avi and my sig?s, dont change my settings and i will stop, its that fucking simple tool heads.



lol...azza always the victim...poor cunt


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> The avi was as a direct result of threats against my wife, and the tool that changes my avi and my sig?s, dont change my settings and i will stop, its that fucking simple tool heads.




anyone want to see azzas wife?


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ ironically she also likes "shawshank redemption" on her FB page lmao


----------



## Rednack (Apr 1, 2013)

Does she got all her teeth?


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

her mouth is closed, but considering azzas cocks been in there do u really want her to smile?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

griffith said:


> anyone want to see azzas wife?


yeah...bet its funny


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2013)

Neg azza, carry on = Profit


----------



## Rednack (Apr 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I rekon they should change the name of this sub forum....I mean its my wife...it would piss her off...but fact is she knows just like I do...that he is a piece of scum with no life...id put a months pay on her beating the shit out of him if the opportunity arose


Unless you've really gottin popular sucking dick around here, I'd say ur broke posting 24/7...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

Ive seen your house dude...calling me broke...you got to be fuking kidding me


----------



## Rednack (Apr 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ive seen your house dude...calling me broke...you got to be fuking kidding me


Maybe someone will feel sorry for you so you can degrade your lovely wife some more since you love her so much...eh lardass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Maybe someone will feel sorry for you so you can degrade your lovely wife some more since you love her so much...eh lardass


why are you wearing a 20 year old adidas shirt since you have so much moolah? bwahahahahahaha.....bring it on you fat, poor piece of shiT....BE JEALOUS MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Every day there's a new dumbass pointless thread about someone threatening someone else or talking shit. Doesn't it get old? Seriously wtf



i didnt make this thread, i just waited for him, where is he, he didnt turn up, i had a boner, some vaseline and a bodybag ready, i was dissapointed.......


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

and lets be honest, AG was created so people could fight, argue and insult piss out of each other 24/7, so the other boards could stay clean.

i dont goto church and complain theres too much religion there.... just saying is all


----------



## s2h (Apr 1, 2013)

ok enuff of this nonsense...azza just posted a contest pic in his avi..so no more wife stuff...thanks azza..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

griff i suggest if you have pics of my wife post them, that way YOU will get whats coming to you.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

nice try griff, my missus doesnt have any pics of herself on her page, i will just post one up for you.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

She is a few years older than me Griff


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> griff i suggest if you have pics of my wife post them, that way YOU will get whats coming to you.



ohh the threats again, there is a whole thread about you coming to "kill" me

it was as real as all ur logs.....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

your funny


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you think we didn't have fun doing that stuff....we did stuff that we wanted and happened to take pictures of it...




That's my point dumb ass.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

